# Иной взгляд на грыжу позвоночника!



## doctor_shavkat (9 Дек 2008)

Как говорится "Целитель не целитель пока сам через это не прошел". С 2000 года я знаю на себе что такое грыжа позвоночника. На МРТ 2 грыжи. За год на себе испытал все прелести нашей медицины (будучи врачом) кроме оперативного метода,но эффекта не было. От операции отказался.  Как говорится "Да стучащему отвориться" встретился со многими уникальными людьми. Начал делать гимнастику и отрегулировал питание. Вы не поверите за 2 недели боли ушли на 80%. А через 2 месяца на все 100%. Сейчас занимаюсь штангой и с удовольствием поднимаю 105 кг. Когда вижу или читаю о проблемах с грыжей мне так хочется поделится с своим подходом к лечению этого  заболевания.
1. Задайте себе вопрос: Почему именно у меня есть эта проблема? Ибо в первую очередь нужно убирать причину возникновения болезни.
2. Отрегулируйте свой вес. (Приблизительно муж: рост минус 100, жен: рост минус 100-110.
3. Ежедневно делайте гимнастику суставную.
3. Отрегулируйте питание. Об этом можно писать целую книгу но для начало посмотрите фильм "ОСТОРОЖНО ЕДА!"
4.  На завтрак обьем еды не ограничен, на обед 50% первого и второго 2 куска черного хлеба, на ужин жаренное мяса с луком 150г. это до 7 вечера или творог.


----------



## Е л е н а (15 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Иной взгляд на грыжу позвоночника!*

Здравствуйте, Прочитала Вашу заметку и возникло несколькл вопросов. Будте добры напишите какие упражнение вы делали. Спасибо.


----------

